# Top Menu bar not working



## ArmyGuy99 (18 May 2014)

Umm, anyone else having issues with the top menu bar?  When I ever I click on <Forums> and then <Army.ca Forums>, it only reloads the main page instead of directing me to the army.ca/forums/index.php

I've tried it using http and https.  Same result, using fully updated Chrome.  I didn't Try IE as I don't keep it updated.


----------



## tango22a (18 May 2014)

Mike:

Ditto here! 

tango22a


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 May 2014)

Fixed! Thanks for letting me know. I made some changes to the menu over the weekend, and my rule of thumb is to break something every time I touch it.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (18 May 2014)

Good to go Mike http & https


Thanks for the quick fix


----------

